# Scores?



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Woohoo, first one to answer your poll, lol ! Actually the categories didn't fit me very well . I'm usually in the 548-551 neighborhood, so either upper end of the 549 max range or very bottom of the 560 range for me. Since I haven't been shooting as many 50's this year went with the 549-530 choice.

>>------>


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Just trying to get an idea how far below average I am right now.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Just trying to get an idea how far below average I am right now.


Well who are you trying to compare yourself too? The avg Joe or The Avg Pro?

There is a big difference.... Even within each of those ranks. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hit reply by mistake....:doh:

But you know how you shoot and what you need to work on there is no reason to worry about how far below avg you are.... You are about middle of the road. 

You can't compare yourself to top tier shooters that's for sure....you can shoot your entire life and become very good and not be on that level. 
Don't start playing golf and get decent and wonder how you stack up to Tiger and Phil....don't fall into the same trap in archery. There are a lot more people that shoot under a 530 then over that's for sure :wink:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Normally around the 546 mark,unless I do mental mistake,miss set yardage or wrong target.Then it falls in the 539 area.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hit reply by mistake....:doh:
> 
> But you know how you shoot and what you need to work on there is no reason to worry about how far below avg you are.... You are about middle of the road.
> 
> ...


Hornet your going to ride that boot thing aint ya.To put it under your avatar,too funny.LOL


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can't compare yourself to top tier shooters that's for sure....you can shoot your entire life and become very good and not be on that level. There are a lot more people that shoot under a 530 then over that's for sure :wink:


That's very true, my dear Hornet, but that does not mean that one should not aspire to become a top tier shooter, so long as they do not obsess over it to the point of burn out and they are realistic about their own physical/emotional/mental limitations. 

A person can really "change their stars" (quote from First Knight) if they have the drive, determination, and dedication to do so and aren't afraid to put in the hard work necessary to get the job done. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> That's very true, my dear Hornet, but that does not mean that one should not aspire to become a top tier shooter, so long as they do not obsess over it to the point of burn out and they are realistic about their own physical/emotional/mental limitations.
> 
> A person can really "change their stars" (quote from First Knight) if they have the drive, determination, and dedication to do so and aren't afraid to put in the hard work necessary to get the job done. :wink:


Didn't say anything about not having dreams or goals.... But a lot people fail to realize that some of those people are gifted shooters...and all the coaching and practice isn't gonna make you Jesse...Dave....Shane......Braden...Hopkins....Chance....Reo....etc. 

There are plenty of very good/great basketball players in the NBA....but Kobe, Lebron and DWade are on a Whole Notha Level....ever see that line anyplace else :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hit reply by mistake....:doh:
> 
> But you know how you shoot and what you need to work on there is no reason to worry about how far below avg you are.... You are about middle of the road.
> 
> ...





montigre said:


> That's very true, my dear Hornet, but that does not mean that one should not aspire to become a top tier shooter, so long as they do not obsess over it to the point of burn out and they are realistic about their own physical/emotional/mental limitations.
> 
> A person can really "change their stars" (quote from First Knight) if they have the drive, determination, and dedication to do so and aren't afraid to put in the hard work necessary to get the job done. :wink:



Well... I think I fall somewhere in between these two. I started at 475, improved to just under 500 and hung up there for a short time, and addressed some things that I felt were holding me back, and improved again. Alot of folks have been playing this game for years, and even decades, so expecting to shoot with them after one year is certainly unrealistic. This is just a way of guaging how I started, where I am, and where I might be able to get to inside a period of time.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The top shooters around here that I've shot with rarely drop five.. usually less, so, to aspire to be on that level is to aspire to shoot a perfect round.. the ultimate goal. :thumb:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> The top shooters around here that I've shot with rarely drop five.. usually less, so, to aspire to be on that level is to aspire to shoot a perfect round.. the ultimate goal. :thumb:


I know what you mean. Ahhh, to be able to calmly shoot a 540+ casual practice round....But there was still a lot of blood, sweat, tears and sacrifice that got 'em to that level.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Didn't say anything about not having dreams or goals.... But a lot people fail to realize that some of those people are gifted shooters...and all the coaching and practice isn't gonna make you Jesse...Dave....Shane......Braden...Hopkins....Chance....Reo....etc.
> 
> There are plenty of very good/great basketball players in the NBA....but Kobe, Lebron and DWade are on a Whole Notha Level....ever see that line anyplace else :wink:


Yeah, I saw the previous line... :smile: Yes, I believe a few of the very top athletes are truly naturally gifted, and no, not everyone can become a Bird, Johnson, or Jordan (different generation), they were born to their sport, but there are also a few athletes who have the ability to stand along side those great ones because they had the luck, mettle, and intestinal fortitude to claw their way up from the ranks to make *their* mark. 

Someday I'll tell you the story about my $2500 mare who had the chutzpah to go up against show horses that were purchased for 6-figures and win the nationals---twice. 

Yeah, maybe I'm a dreamer, but don't bust the kid's bubble....too many will be wantin to do that anyways along the path...:teeth:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

montigre said:


> I know what you mean. Ahhh, to be able to calmly shoot a 540+ casual practice round....But there was still a lot of blood, sweat, tears and sacrifice that got 'em to that level.



Agreed. Those folks have busted their butts to get that. I think that much of it is in the mental approach, and that many, if not most of us shoot go out to shoot one round, and a few others go out to shoot 112 individual arrows.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

what rang are yall talking about


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Southern Boy said:


> what rang are yall talking about


They prefer to maintain a rather low profile, so I'll not elaborate on which range we're speaking of, but it is a lot of fun shooting with them--especially for a newbie. :teeth:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i wana know how far yall are shooting


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

We are shooting the standard NFAA rounds...field or hunter. The distances shot range from 20 feet to 80 yards on differing target sizes.

15 years ago...552+ most of the time. 557 personal best. Actually ran 24 straight 20's a couple of times, but across different 14 target units. So, it sorta busted up the "perfect 14" thingy.

NOW....OMG, disasterous after my heart surgery and subsequent intentional tremor. SO I run from 510 to 529 and on a "good hand day" and with some "luck", I might push 535. What I would give for those days of 550+ again, however.

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Out to 80yds...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

field14 said:


> We are shooting the standard NFAA rounds...field or hunter. The distances shot range from 20 feet to 80 yards on differing target sizes.
> 
> 15 years ago...552+ most of the time. 557 personal best. Actually ran 24 straight 20's a couple of times, but across different 14 target units. So, it sorta busted up the "perfect 14" thingy.
> 
> ...


Even if you don't get there again for medical reasons, you were at a place most of us will never visit, and nobody can take that away from you.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

montigre said:


> They prefer to maintain a rather low profile, so I'll not elaborate on which range we're speaking of, but it is a lot of fun shooting with them--especially for a newbie. :teeth:


I absolutely agree. Alot of character in that club.

I shot my first round last Summer, and a top shooter looked at my score, looked me in the eye, and said, _"that's your first field round? Nice! good shooting man!"_... This from a guy who regularly shoots in the 550s.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

oww yall are talking about NFAA i have never shot an nfaa outdoor round 
i shoot a lot of fita and 900 rounds at my last 900 i shot a 897 not bad considering this is my first year shooting outdoors. and my third outdoor turnament


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Southern Boy said:


> oww yall are talking about NFAA i have never shot an nfaa outdoor round
> i shoot a lot of fita and 900 rounds at my last 900 i shot a 897 not bad considering this is my first year shooting outdoors. and my third outdoor turnament


You shot an 897 score on a 900 round? HOLEY MOLEY...you are a "guru"! That is a fantastical terrific score on that round. You should do just fine on an NFAA round once you get solid site settings and learn the ropes.

field14:darkbeer::darkbeer::shade::darkbeer:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

field14 said:


> You shot an 897 score on a 900 round? HOLEY MOLEY...you are a "guru"! That is a fantastical terrific score on that round. You should do just fine on an NFAA round once you get solid site settings and learn the ropes.
> 
> field14:darkbeer::darkbeer::shade::darkbeer:


thanks but not really just very lucky. and wayyyyyyyyyy too much time to practice ( no GF right now) . ya see i am only 15 and have nothing to do all summer and i devoted my self to being a better shot. i want to go to england for the worlds this comeing indoor season. and i want to go from a 287 to a 296 with the baby x being 10. right now i am at about 292 for an average. and i want to see other people besides my family so i decided to shoot a few 900 rounds 

also do yall think i otta go into the mens devision is stead of the youth


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Southern Boy said:


> thanks but not really just very lucky. and wayyyyyyyyyy too much time to practice ( no GF right now) . ya see i am only 15 and have nothing to do all summer and i devoted my self to being a better shot. i want to go to england for the worlds this comeing indoor season. and i want to go from a 287 to a 296 with the baby x being 10. right now i am at about 292 for an average. and i want to see other people besides my family so i decided to shoot a few 900 rounds
> 
> also do yall think i otta go into the mens devision is stead of the youth


Since you are 15 years old, you would shoot the Young Adult Division in the NFAA. The decision whether to stay in the young adult division for tthe three years until you turn 18, or go right to the Men's Division is yours. However, I would recommend that you NOT bite off more than you can chew.

It would be good if you went to your first couple of field shoots on the NFAA rounds and shoot the YOUNG ADULT division until you learn the ropes, the rules, and how the course shooting "flows." See how you do.

You have plenty of time in the near future to get into the Men's Division...do NOT rush it.

Again, that decision is yours, but personally, I'd shoot YOUNG ADULT for awhile in NFAA if it was me.

Here is the link to the NFAA website rules section. Read them thoroughly and it will help SOME for you to understand things.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/styles.cfm

field14:shade::smile:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

do yall think i otta move up to the mens in the 900 rounds and in fita's


----------

